# Some bowls I started today



## SDB777 (Nov 1, 2013)

Let's say this right up front, I'm cheating....sort of!

Took some Black Walnut and ran it through the planer until it was .688" thickness, drilled a .128" hole and used a router(with a circle jig) to make 'discs' that are 10-7/8", and then I drilled a hole through the hole that is .5"!
(Wait a minute.....a flat board gonna be a bowl?)

I took the 'disc' and mounted on my RingMaster, set the angle, and turned off 6 pieces and set them on a 'jig' for gluing. I'll glue them tomorrow...still have three more bowls to make later.


I know, this topic is pooh-pooh without photo's, so here is a few!
http://i29.Rule #2/albums/c271/SDB777/Bowls/photo1_zps7a5294e1.jpg


http://i29.Rule #2/albums/c271/SDB777/Bowls/photo2_zps49ddee1c.jpg


http://i29.Rule #2/albums/c271/SDB777/Bowls/photo3_zps43b353c9.jpg




I'll glue them and wait for 24hrs, mounted them on the lathe(another jig), and sand them with 100, 180, 220, 400grits....wipe on some sanding sealer(and wait some more), then mount and sand 400, 600, 800 and 1000grit. After all the bowls I make this weekend have gone through this..... I'll put some poly or something on them.





Scott (had fun playing with my wood) B

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SDB777 (Nov 3, 2013)

Of course, all good things must continue!

I did decide to make them two different heights though, just one layer...but it will give folks a few 'options' when trying to decide which one to carry home with them.



Not much action here, but they have had about enough time under the wing nuts.....so I will take them off the 'jigs' and stack them for awhile longer to finish curing(the glue in the joints).







It'll be a few before I start sanding. I did make the 'plugs' for the bottoms out of the scrap though....no photo of that(didn't want to bore y'all too much.



Scott (until next time...) B

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## SDB777 (Nov 10, 2013)

Woohoo! Wife has just informed me that she has completed her pours for this weekend. That may not sound very exciting for you, but it is for me....I get to make sawdust, or better yet, sanding dust.
Sanding these bowls creates a 'ton' of dust, some will be outside(which is okay if you haven't just washed the car/truck). But the inside of the bowls must be done inside on the lathe. Once I've sanded to 400grit, I'll apply a coat of sanding sealer...then wait again. The waiting will give me time to cut the 'plugs' I need for the bottoms.


Photo's later of the progress......





Scott (making dust is fun) B

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ironman123 (Nov 10, 2013)

Scott, looks like you like that "wood donut making machine a lot. haha They make bowls quicker to complete and with less waste than traditional turning though. How big of vacum chamber do you have? I need to get me a bigger one.. Those are going to be some pretty bowls there. Don't forget to show finished pics.

Ray


----------



## Woodman (Nov 10, 2013)

I like what you're doing.
Speaking of walnut dust. I've used it as filler for voids in walnut but also in light colored wood like maple, combined with super glue it gives an interesting contrast, a bit like a bark inclusion.


----------



## SDB777 (Nov 10, 2013)

ironman123 said:


> Scott, looks like you like that "wood donut making machine a lot. haha They make bowls quicker to complete and with less waste than traditional turning though. How big of vacum chamber do you have? I need to get me a bigger one.. Those are going to be some pretty bowls there. Don't forget to show finished pics.
> 
> Ray


 
I really like the idea of minimizing waste, so 'donuts' it is! The vacuum chamber is 5 gallon, but I typically use a 1 gallon container to do the stabilizing in. I'm sanding, sanding, sanding....oh and more sanding.




goslin99 said:


> How bout a tutorial? Don't guess I understand the wing nuts.


 
Wing nuts are there to clamp everything together during the glue up....there is a fella by the name of William...has a bunch of videos on YouTube of ringmaster machine in action. He is probably their greatest salesman for the units(I don't think he makes a nickel from them)! His bowls are nothing short of awesome!




Woodman said:


> I like what you're doing.
> Speaking of walnut dust. I've used it as filler for voids in walnut but also in light colored wood like maple, combined with super glue it gives an interesting contrast, a bit like a bark inclusion.


 
Right now, I have enough walnut dust in each side of my nose to fill a couple very large voids in any type of wood you'd need to fill! And I've only completed sanding 2-1/2 of them(2 are coated in sanding sealer already)...more sanding to do on those two too!!!





Scott (played with the vacuum chamber too) B


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 10, 2013)

Subscribed! I wanna see the finished product.:D

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SDB777 (Nov 10, 2013)

woodtickgreg said:


> Subscribed! I wanna see the finished product.:D


 

Me too!!!




Scott (did I mention, I hate sanding) B


----------

